# Expobar Office Pulser, any owners ?



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

I have been pondering , What machine do I buy ?

Keep coming back to the Expobar Office Pulser

I have scanned the internet for info and found the following

http://www.coffeegeek.com/proreviews/firstlook/expobarpulser/details

Good review , Looks like this machine has stood the test of time , introduced around 2003 so 12 years old now and still going albeit with design changes along the way

Also found this

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/ExpobarOfficePulsercloserlookv2.pdf

another good review

Any hands on owners here can confirm the good reviews before I part with my ££££









I like milky drinks cappuccinos etc so should be a good choice ?

Cheers


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes, I have one.

Great machine, can make drinks all day without skipping a beat, oodles of steam power. Thoroughly recommended.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanks for the post

Does not look like a very popular machine , only one user on the forum

Do I or dont I , that is the question


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I think its styling is questionable, most find it a very ugly machine. The Cherub at £100 more is a more popular choice I think.

If you like the looks however its performance is top notch, and its really compact to boot.

There is another user on here who has an Expobar Office Control, which is the same, but with an automatic panel for shot timing.

Incidentally mine might be making its way to the F/S section in the next few weeks, but its not something that is definite yet.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Instant no more ! said:
 

> Thanks for the post
> 
> Does not look like a very popular machine , only one user on the forum
> 
> Do I or dont I , that is the question


You have already answered your question. The BB review was done around 8 years ago, prices change, designs change, competitors appear. At the time is was exceedingly good value compared to anything else. It's still cheap today, but decide is it what you want. You loose a lot by saving some money. Your comments about whether its a popular machine or not, remember this forum is a tiny tiny part of the coffee world and they have sold 1000s of these machines! However, because you made the comment, my advise would be:

1. Douse the money in your pocket with water to save it burning a hole there.

2. Save, save save and buy something you REALLY want, otherwise you will be upgrading again before long.

So sit back, do some thinking about what you really need and really want, there's no rush....remember your going to have the machine a VERY long time, nice if you can get the choice right first time and not be upgrading again within a few years.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I agree in sentiment with your comments Dave, but realistically you are looking at almost twice the price for something with any real leap in functionality. In fact beyond commercial components and superior build quality (although this is built very well) I struggle to see the difference between this and a HX in the £1500 category. Where is all that extra money going? ( I realise here I am overlooking DB, but that argument begins at £1100 new).


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Dylan said:


> I agree in sentiment with your comments Dave, but realistically you are looking at almost twice the price for something with any real leap in functionality. In fact beyond commercial components and superior build quality (although this is built very well) I struggle to see the difference between this and a HX in the £1500 category. Where is all that extra money going? ( I realise here I am overlooking DB, but that argument begins at £1100 new).


I guess at the moment the OP has to take my comments on trust. I don't have anything to gain here, just trying to help them. Hopefully my review/test experience of 50+ prosumer espresso machines over the years will be of use to instant. Couple that with design input into a few machines, it allows me to put all the machines in some sort of meaningful context, to understand the "playing field", in a way few others have had the opportunity to do.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

DavecUK said:


> I guess at the moment the OP has to take my comments on trust. I don't have anything to gain here, just trying to help them. Hopefully my review/test experience of 50+ prosumer espresso machines over the years will be of use to instant. Couple that with design input into a few machines, it allows me to put all the machines in some sort of meaningful context, to understand the "playing field", in a way few others have had the opportunity to do.


Your have one of the widest wealths of experience on the forum Dave, but its a lot to ask someone to spend double the amount they had envisaged spending with nothing more to go on than blind trust.

I have been bumming around this forum and the coffee 'community' for a year or two now, not that long by many accounts, but in that time and in owning an entry level HX I struggle to see where the value lies in the high end HX machines.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

DavecUK said:


> You have already answered your question. The BB review was done around 8 years ago, prices change, designs change, competitors appear. At the time is was exceedingly good value compared to anything else. It's still cheap today, but decide is it what you want. You loose a lot by saving some money. Your comments about whether its a popular machine or not, remember this forum is a tiny tiny part of the coffee world and they have sold 1000s of these machines! However, because you made the comment, my advise would be:
> 
> 1. Douse the money in your pocket with water to save it burning a hole there.
> 
> ...


Hi

I have waited 59 years already !

This will be my 1st machine , will I still be here in 5 years time ?

I am the only coffee drinker in the house , have the very occasional tea ( blah )

Don't want to spend a small fortune on a machine

I like milk based drinks

Have been scouring the for sale forum , nothing much on at the moment

Would prefer to buy something new ( guarantee ) or near new with proof of recent purchase

I am open to suggestions re a machine

The looks are unimportant as I DONT DO BLING or jewellery , Function is more important

Thanks


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Instant no more ! said:


> Hi
> 
> I have waited 59 years already !
> 
> ...


Contact Steve at Machina Espresso. We recently started stocking the Pulsars and Controls as a lower budget option. He'll be happy to give you any info you need based on your requirements.

[email protected]

0131 229 3495


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

These machines don't go wrong much, and when they do they are usually a simple repair. Buying S/H is common and usually a fairly safe bet, plus the saving is usually in the region of 40-50%. All that said sometimes buying new is just nicer as the machine is immaculate.

You choices in your price range are:

Nuova Simonelli Oscar (but most sales are from abroad, which may be an issue if you are concerned about warranty (http://elektros.it/shop/en/2-coffee-machine-nuova-simonelli) ) (dont buy from coffeeitalia without reading the many bad reviews)

The Expo Pulsar

Francino Cherub/Ariete


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

I bought a S/H Office Control and I am considering upgrading to a plumbed in machine. Great machine and if there is an issue it's been me rather than the machine

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18087-Office-control&p=203081#post203081

if you fancy one s/h give me a shout

Richard


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

I am sorted for a machine now thanks , I purchased this

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22315-Sold-ECM-Heidelberg-Barista-Espresso-Coffee-Machine-%A3750-00-Delivered


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Richard

I might be interested - what sort of price would you have in mind?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Instant no more ! said:


> I am sorted for a machine now thanks , I purchased this
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22315-Sold-ECM-Heidelberg-Barista-Espresso-Coffee-Machine-%A3750-00-Delivered


in my opinion a much better deal and machine than a new Pulser!


----------



## r.bartlett (Jun 22, 2014)

urpert said:


> Hi Richard
> 
> I might be interested - what sort of price would you have in mind?


£300


----------

